# Wouldn't life be great.....



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

if websites like Bella Barista etc offered interest free credit?? Until then, I can only dream.....


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Still plenty of credit cards out there offering 0% for 12 months on purchases for new customers! Go on, you know you just have to have a big shiny machine with an E61 head!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

sandykt said:


> if websites like Bella Barista etc offered interest free credit?? Until then, I can only dream.....


No such thing I'm afraid you always pay one way or another. If a shop is offering interest free go in with cash and you will usually get a discount.

This is how it goes for me on BB. mmm I'd like a Silvia, but not much more for a Exobar Pulsar and it's an HX, mmm but its only a bit more for the Expobar Leva and its pretty, mmm but its not much more for a Expobar dual boiler and it has a pid. In the end I've spent a "grand" and put myself off upgarding, lol.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, that's how it goes for me! I visit the BB site and say in my head "OK, you have £900, what are you going to spend your money on?!"

Like you say, I read a spec for another machine and think OK for an extra £100, I'll have a PID as well and before you know it I've reached the secondest dearest machine they sell!!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

"If a shop is offering interest free go in with cash and you will usually get a discount."

Actually, if that happens, then the shop is acting illegally. If it offers interest-free credit, but offers a discount for cash, then the cash buyer is getting a better deal than the person taking out interest-free credit. This in effect means that the credit is not interest free - it's actually costing however much the discount is, and therefore there is a quantifiable cost for the credit.

There have been a number of trading standards prosecutions on that basis.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> "If a shop is offering interest free go in with cash and you will usually get a discount."
> 
> Actually, if that happens, then the shop is acting illegally. If it offers interest-free credit, but offers a discount for cash, then the cash buyer is getting a better deal than the person taking out interest-free credit. This in effect means that the credit is not interest free - it's actually costing however much the discount is, and therefore there is a quantifiable cost for the credit.
> 
> There have been a number of trading standards prosecutions on that basis.


My point exactly. Cash is King.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Never got the idea of this whole credit thing. Why not put away x amount of money each week, then when you have enough buy it outright? Buying on credit is just impatient lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> if websites like Bella Barista etc offered interest free credit?? Until then, I can only dream.....


Perhaps they should give you a shiny new machine for all your advertising effort. That goes for Costa too - free drinks and food and the best seats in the house


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> Perhaps they should give you a shiny new machine for all your advertising effort. That goes for Costa too - free drinks and food and the best seats in the house


I should get "mates rates" actually!!!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe members could see if we can get a discount for a multibuy. I will start the list.









1, Expobar Office Leva.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

If they did I'd have a damn machine by now!! Maybe it's best that they don't


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My point exactly !!!!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Sandy I have seen a few Silvias going for £300 on eBay (the older model) So I recon you could get up to £350 for yours. Thats a great price and reflects the fact that there are just not enough suppliers in the UK. Anyway that means you are halfway there.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Try a 4th of a way there you will be in the right ball park


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Try a 4th of a way there you will be in the right ball park


Oh. Something very shiny is on the cards.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

sandykt said:


> Try a 4th of a way there you will be in the right ball park


You always did have expensive tastes.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I will get a shiny machine..... one day.


----------

